# てください, ようにしてください



## languageguru

Are there situations where only 〜てください or 〜ようにしてください can be used or is the later just a more formal way of making a request?

Examples:
1. (a) すみませんが、あと１０分　待って　ください。
(b) すみませんが、あと１０分　待つようにして　ください。

2. (a) 規則は必ず　守って　ください。
(b) 規則は必ず　守るようにして　ください。

I think that for 1 only (b) can be correct, because it uses すみません it tells us that it is a formal sentence.  Whereas for 2 I think either structure could be correct because there is nothing to suggest whether it is a formal sentence or not.

Am I correct in thinking this?  Is it just the formality of the sentence that denotes which should be used?


----------



## uchi.m

languageguru said:


> Are there situations where only 〜てください or 〜ようにしてください can be used or is the later just a more formal way of making a request?
> 
> Examples:
> 1. (a) すみませんが、あと１０分　待って　ください。
> (b) すみませんが、あと１０分　待つようにして　ください。
> 
> 2. (a) 規則は必ず　守って　ください。
> (b) 規則は必ず　守るようにして　ください。
> 
> I think that for 1 only (b) can be correct, because it uses すみません it tells us that it is a formal sentence.  Whereas for 2 I think either structure could be correct because there is nothing to suggest whether it is a formal sentence or not.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking this?  Is it just the formality of the sentence that denotes which should be used?


I think either can be used for both cases, the difference being that ~you ni shite kudasai sounds to be a milder request, such as when you apply "will" in English, e.g. "Will you please wait ten more minutes?"


----------



## neomero

Only 1.(b) sounds strange to me. That's because the expression, ようにしてください seems to be used to refer to certain condition or a custom.
I think there's little or no difference in formalness between (a) and (b).


----------



## lammn

I have asked the same question in this forum previously.
Please read this thread.


----------



## toccillo

'〜ようにしてください' implies:
'You(a listener/reader) are supposed to do ...'
'It's your duty/responsibility to do ...'

So, if you are asking a favor, like:
'Please give me a hand.'
'Please take a picture of me.'
then '〜てください' is the right expression.
「手伝ってください」
「写真をとってください」


----------



## kaito

So the よう of ようにしてください is 用 ?
I remember reading something about it that lead me to believe it was 様.


----------



## rukiak

There seems to be no significant difference in formality bitween  1. (a) and (b).
As neomero says, 1.(b) sounds strange. It is required more context to be accepted.

But there is probably some difference in the meaning between (a) and (b).
you had better read the site lammn suggests. 
(I'd add one point to the opinions. At #4 in the thread, there is a cited example, "覚えるようにします。I will try to remember." The meaning, "will try to", is for the case of "I" and "we". Basically, ようにしてください means "make it a point/custom" as Flaminius says at #3 in the thread. 
ようにする means "make it a point/custom". It focuses out of "do it". It focuses rather on "put you/someone in some mode". So the translation of the phrase has some variety depending on contexts, I think.)


languageguru said:


> Are there situations where only 〜てください or 〜ようにしてください can be used or is the later just a more formal way of making a request?


ようにして(ようにする)　has a meaning of "put you in the particular mode, in the future." or "do something in the future because it is rule",
so, for example, you and I are at an airport, it's your first time to get on a plane, and  I'm going to advice you before you leave,
飛行機の中では携帯電話を使わないようにしてください。
飛行機の中では携帯電話の電源を切るようにしてください。
It means, "please don't use your cell phone in a plane, not for me, but for you and other passengers, because it's a rule".

On the other hand, in a plane, a pilot would say, 
飛行機の中では携帯電話を使わないでください。
飛行機の中では携帯電話の電源を切ってください。
It means, "We inform you use of mobile phones in the plane is forbidden".
Or he probably says as the same meaning,
"飛行機の中では携帯電話の使用は○○の為、禁止されています。ご協力お願いします。" or "飛行機の中では携帯電話の電源を切るよう、ご協力おねがいします。"　
He probably couldn't/shouldn't use the phrase, "使わないようにしてください".


----------



## rukiak

kaito said:


> So the よう of ようにしてください is 用 ?
> I remember reading something about it that lead me to believe it was 様.


よう of ようにしてください is 様. 
様 has senses of "型", ”仕方” and "意図/希望", among others.


----------



## kaito

Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

